# Swedish: En liten vänlig uppmärksamhet är trevligt



## María Madrid

*En* lite*n* vänlig uppmärksamhet är trevlig*t -* DN, Mat och Dryck.

Vad jag kommer ihåg, blev jag alltir rättad av min lärare när jag skrev så, det skulle vara "den är trevlig, det är trevligt" men ändå hittar man ju det rätt ofta. Hur fel är det att säga så egentligen? Tack for era förslag,


----------



## jonquiliser

hej María 

Beror väl egentligen lite på. Om "trevlig" är en direkt bestämning av ett en-ord ska det vara "trevlig", men i många fall kan man ju tolka lite olika - antingen som bestämning av substantivet, eller som ett allmänt omdöme:

En liten julhälsning är trevlig
men:
En liten julhälsning är trevligt= det är trevligt med en liten julhälsning.

Men i mer formella register ska man kanske inte använda det senare. Exemplet du hittat låter hursomhelst lite illa, men där är det mest "en liten uppmärksamhet" jag hänger upp mig på. "Lite uppmärksamhet" är väl bättre.


----------



## María Madrid

Tack Jonqui. Visst låter det inte illa, man hör ju det, men jag läste svenska lite mer än en termin, därför är mina kunskaper om grammatik rätt begränsat och när det jag lärde mig inte riktigt stämmer med det man hör (och omedvetet använder själv) blir man lite förvirrad... 

Man menade en present med uppmärksamhet, därför blir det ok med "en liten", tycker jag. 

Tack igen! Saluditos gélidos desde los Madriles


----------



## jonquiliser

Nu när jag läser meningen igen, skulle jag nog säga att "trevligt" faktiskt är bättre. Annars menar man att den konkreta uppmärksamheten är trevlig, men då meningen är allmän finns igen konkret uppmärksamhet (dvs ingen specifik gåva som är trevlig) utan det trevliga är att få en. Typ.

Saludos calurosos desde la oscuridad y el frío del Norte


----------



## María Madrid

Jo, det låter ju klokt, faktiskt. Tack igen!!! 

Mis saludos también son calurosos!!  Även om temperaturen utomhus inte är det.


----------



## El Patillas

María Madrid said:


> *En* lite*n* vänlig uppmärksamhet är trevlig*t -* DN, Mat och Dryck.


 
Hej María!
Jag förstår hur du tänker, men du kan inte säga det på annat sätt.

"En liten vänlig uppmärksamhet är *trevlig*", låter väldigt illa.
Vill du böja adjektivet måste du skriva ihop det med substantivet; 
(En trevlig liten vänlig uppmärksamhet-En liten vänlig och trevlig uppmärksamhet etc.)


Jag vet inte riktigt hur jag ska kunna förklara det bra, men man kanske kan tänka sig ett underförstått "_det";_

"En liten vänlig uppmärksamhet, det är trevligt"
"Det är trevligt med en liten vänlig uppmärksamhet"

Espero que te sirva!
Saludos
-Elpa


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias Elpa! Jag frågade precis för att på något sätt tyckte jag att det lätt ganska ok, men jag var så inställd på det att var grammatiskt fel (pga det jag fick lära mig) att när jag säger det själv undrar jag om det kommer automatiskt för att det är vanligt men fel eller vad. Kanske var det olika meningar min lärare tjatade jämt om, det är ju ett bra tag sedan dess! Gracias de nuevo y felices fiestas!!!


----------



## El Patillas

Hej igen!

Jag har faktiskt tänkt en del på den där meningen, och för det första tror jag att den kan skapa lite problem tack vare att den är väldigt ovanlig och att den faktiskt i sig låter ganska konstig.

Så du får *inte* hänga upp dig på DNs artikel!
På "normal" svenska skulle man nog säga; "att få lite uppmärksamhet är alltid trevligt" (eller något liknande)

Här kommer ytterligare ett exempel för att du kanske ännu bättre ska kunna se en skillnad;

_"Jag såg på solnedgången i går kväll, den var jättefin."_
Här beskriver du enbart själva solnedgången (en fin solnedgång)

_"Jag såg på solnedgången i går kväll, det var jättefint."_
Här gör du mer ett sammanfattande omdöme för hela kvällen, (men givetvis med solnedgången som fokus.)

Felices Pascuas!
-Elpa


----------



## María Madrid

Tack igen!


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Jag tycker nog att just i den meningen bör det vara "trevlig" eftersom det här är ett adjektiv som syftar på ett utrum och inte ett adverb. Jag tror inte att det är ett satsadverb här eftersom att man har med artikeln "en".


----------



## El Patillas

Intressant. 
Jag undrar om det kanske fanns, eller om det skulle ha funnits ett kommatecken efter uppmärksamhet.
Det är nog så jag ser det, alltså inte som ett adjektiv utan som ett adverb. _(En liten vänlig uppmärksamhet, (det) är trevligt.)_
Man blir ju lite nyfiken på att läsa hela artikeln av DN. 

Personligen kan jag bara tillägga att "trevlig" låter inte bra, i alla fall inte för mig. Det hade varit kul med lite olika åsikter från olika delar av Sverige, utan att tänka grammatiskt utan bara på hur det låter.

Men som sagt, meningen i sig är hemsk.

Nyårshälsningar från Malmö!


----------



## AndersH

El Patillas said:


> Personligen kan jag bara tillägga att "trevlig" låter inte bra, i alla fall inte för mig.



Bättre ordföljd: ...att "trevlig" inte låter bra.

(ursäkta pedanteriet, men lite utlopp kan man väl få för det i ett sånt här forum)


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Jag tycker DN-skribenten är ute och cyklar, för i mina ögon är uppmärkamhet ett "oräkneligt" ord och föregås inte av obestämd artikel när det har allmän betydelse. Det borde alltså stått "Lite vänlig uppmärksamhet är trevligt". 

Ett adjektiv som står som predikatsfyllnad får i regel formen neutrum singular, *om subjektet står i obestämd form* (oavsett numerus). Pannkakor är gott. Gäller även där subjektet är en bisats: Att Kalle hängt sig är fruktansvärt.
Om detta kan man läsa i Wellanders "Riktig svenska" - se "pannkakor är gott".

Själv brukar jag säga att om man kan formulera om meningen med "det är" blir det lättare att förstå varför: Det är gott med pannkakor. Det är fruktansvärt att Kalle hängt sig.

Själva ordet "trevlig" har jag inga som helst problem med - det är ett flexibelt och användbart ord, precis som engelskans "nice".

/Wilma


----------

